# Suggestions for out of state ice fishing ops



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions for out of state ice places? Maybe in michigan?

Something that I can hit in 5-7 hours drive for perch, eyes, whitefish would be a good option. Looking for ideas. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

7 hrs to the U.P. of Mich. Brevoort Lake. Walleye ,Perch ,Pike ,Muskies and about 12in
of ice right now.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Houghton Lake has perch, pike and eyes and is about 6 hours from you. We went last year and had a good time.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

What is the quality like on these lakes?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Any ogf groups head outta state. Even presque isle?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

You could go to Lake St. Clair and smoke perch. About 5 hours from you.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What has already been mentioned and Saginaw bay. Eye fishing is good there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thinking about a trip to Saginaw or St. Clair at the end of the month....


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

If you're willing to drive a little further than 5 hours, there is some great fishing and entertainment in Milwaukee and Madison Wisconson. I've been there the last few years and it's fun. There is enough city around you're not roughing it unless you really want to and there is tons of ice. Midway between the two is the Oconomowoc area, where there are numerous good size likes all bunched together. You can fish two to three different lakes in the same day if you want. 

I've fished for big brown trout and steelhead through the ice in Milwaukee and also caught some in open water in the winter. It's pretty fun and there are plenty of resources nearby if you wanted to plan other activites on the trip. It's worth a look. There are all species of fish present.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

houghton or st clair are good options....


http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?board=11.0

Thats a michigan forums site for ice fishing which will give you some good info.

We may take a trip to st clair next sunday pending the ice up there.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures of last years trip to Madison Wisconsin with tsproperty


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> houghton or st clair are good options....
> 
> 
> http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?board=11.0
> ...


Michigan is so confusing on its lakes.... Whats public what's private... Access points, etc....


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Hit me up if you head to st. Claire..me and perchy might head that way...there is just no place to stay on the US side...(that is safe after dark)

Might have to be a LONG day trip..


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you remember how much ice there was, what time of year? my sister lives 3.5 hrs north of Madison, my brother and I have gone up to drive on the water acouple times now, but I think we were always alittle too late cuz the ice was 40+ in. and that slowed the fish way down


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry, that last post from me was directed at 74 chrystler


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it was around 12" or so, we always go in the first 2 weeks of February. Maybe tsproperty can remember exactly how many inches thick it was.

Here are some pictures from 2011 in the Milwaukee harbor, we decided to do open water fishing that day. I think we caught around 30 Brown Trout that day.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

If you guys go for Perch or Eyes and a 1 day trip or a 1 night trip I would be entrrested in going with ya ! I already have Mich fish licence


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to start putting a serious effort in for Saginaw.... Possible dates leaving 26th/27th and fishing until 30th/31st most of the day and heading home....

Looking into hotels now... All pending this storm/snow/rain/cold that's on the way...


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

check out door county charters with Andy Stuth. Fished Door county,Wis. the last 2 years and had a great time.


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys. Just moved up to Harbor Springs MI from Amherst. I'm at the upper end of Lower Michigan and we have 8-12 inches of clear, hard ice on most lakes. It hasnt been above freezing for a few weeks and many nights below zero. The big thing to worry about up here is the snow-it can make for some real tough pulling out to where you want to go- let alone driving there. From Houghton/Higgins, Cadillac lakes north you can find plenty of ice. Lots of big lakes with deep, deep water up here. It's a different, snowy, icy world up here. Check the weather closely before you head anywhere.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

4 words!!!!!!(LAKE OF THE WOODS)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucky36 (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of a reputable guide on Houghton or St Clair? I want to take my son somewhere this winter, but don't have a lot of time to scout due to my work schedule. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

For those of you who have fished st Clair what are some of the recommended launch areas. It's a big lake. 

This will definitely be one of my destinations soon. I like good ice though. 6" or so. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

not a lot on US side...I go to Canada side...better fishing and a little safer 
Mitchells Bay has 6 inches and great perch reports out of 2 feet of water...The thames river is also producing limits of eyes. 

It is raining right now and I think it will make ice conditions a little sketchy..I will know more on monday and tuesday about the ice?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Is fishing no good in Ancor Bay on StClair in winter? Was loaded with pike there back in late august. Nice area around there too.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucky36 said:


> Does anyone know of a reputable guide on Houghton or St Clair? I want to take my son somewhere this winter, but don't have a lot of time to scout due to my work schedule. Any input would be appreciated.


If you go to Houghton, I'd just rent a cabin from Lyman's on the Lake.... They have a ton of shacks set up on a nice weed bed....


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Sady.

I assume you need a Canadian permit and passport?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

well ya... i have a passport card..and you need a proof of insurance for your quad or sled.. you can get a pasport card pretty quick...but it will cost more...google passport cards, and it will show yo the prices for expedited cards.same day is like 300 but if you do 1 week it is 100..regular cost is like 69.00 but it usually takes about 3 weeks


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks I am good. I need to get my buddy ordering his tho.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

tsproperty and I have high hopes to fish Put In Bay for the first time ever this year but it's not looking good. He is a little more optimistic than me on making good ice by the end of January. I booked my normal hotel in Madison Wisconsin yesterday just in case the Lake Erie trip is a bust. If anyone is interested in going to Madison at the end of January because Ohio turns out to be a bust let me know. I am also going to be in Milwaukee January 4th and 5th fishing for big Brown Trout and Salmon through the ice if anyone is interested in that trip. Wisconsin is a 7 hour drive but the ice has been great the last 4 years we have been there.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I hoping PIB ices up this year. Although I love to fish different places, Lake Erie is my first choice. Very convenient, close,affordable, and great fishing in my backyard. Unfortunately, the last couple of years the ice hasn't co-operated. I am booked for first ice this year again at PIB. Let's hope for some cold weather. Good luck.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Lake Simcoe has been a go to perch lake for years. And the laker's and whitefish are fun too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

